# Krill In Gta Grocery Stores?



## Rugged Child (Oct 3, 2006)

Have any members in the GTA ever seen krill sold in a grocery store or fish market before? I am trying to avoid purchasing the LFS pre-packaged variety.

Thanks!


----------



## CyberGenetics (Mar 29, 2009)

I have not. Do people eat krill? I have however seen krill oil, not that that helps lol.


----------



## I Can Mate (Apr 8, 2010)

Just buy shrimp and cut into little pieces


----------



## Rugged Child (Oct 3, 2006)

CyberGenetics said:


> I have not. Do people eat krill? I have however seen krill oil, not that that helps lol.


Yeah I guess krill isnt something commonly consumed by people. I already use shrimp. I just thought that the concentration of Astaxanthin in krill is significantly greater than that of shrimp.

Anyway thanks for the responses. Much appreciated.


----------

